# Riser on same power pole as transformer?



## Yikes (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a project that is required to underground the exisitng on-site utility poles, and use a pad-mount transformer.  The city will allow one pole, which already has a transformer on it feeding power to the neighbors, to remain.

I seem to recall from a previous project (with the same electric company, so Cal Edison, as the service provider) that there was some kind of prohibition against having a pole-mounted transformer AND a riser conduit (that serves a new pad-mount transdformer) on the same power pole... thus we would need a SECOND pole a few feet away solely to serve as the riser for our new project.

1.  Is this true?

2.  If so, is this an NEC /code thing, or is it a utility company service manual thing, or Public Utilities Commision requirement?

I will of course contact the utility company, but I always appreciate any insight from you folks.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Mar 3, 2011)

Definetely not an NEC or code issue.  Consult your local POCO service standards...


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

not NEC.. see Bryan's response.


----------

